# Bartending Anyone?



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2007)

This is the continuation from the last Ink and the Workplace post I made. In order to not hijack that thread, and to get your feedback on this suggestion that was made to me.

Ok, it was suggested that I bartend. My aquaintence at the Harley dealer said I could make good money doing that. I have never bartended before, I've never even waitressed before. All of my jobs have been warehouse (loooong time ago) or office. She was very encouraging and said it's easy to do. Said has waitressed before and she has a friend who has never bartended who found a job bartending and now, 6 months later she is the manager and making more than she did in the data entry job she worked for 12 years. And apparently this is at small hole in the wall pub. (which is actually the enviroment I prefer). I don't really want to waitress, but I wouldnt mind learning to bartend and there are tons of neighborhood bars around here. 

So, how easy is it to learn to bartend? Can you get a job bartending if you have no prior experience? I NEED A JOB!!!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 9, 2007)

I've never done it - but I have seen a few courses advertised at local community colleges, so that's where I'd suggest you try first.  If it's something you're interested in, then I'd say go for it!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 9, 2007)

I have never done it but I heard it's not to hard. there are classes you can take that will help you.


----------



## donna (Apr 9, 2007)

My daughter did it for a year as a fill in till she got a better job. She enjoyed it but the biggest drawback was the hours. Most of the work was late, till 3am on weekends then they had to clean up after the doors closed so sometimes it was more like 5 am that she was getting home. This may not be the case at the place where you are looking but it is worth asking about, especially if it interfears with your family life.
Apart from that she said the actual bartending work wasnt hard to pick up and was quite interesting.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2007)

Official Bartender no but I was the bartender at the college dorms does that count.


----------



## Kenzan (Apr 9, 2007)

Are you hot?
It helps tremendously if you are hot.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2007)

I did it briefly many years ago (in my early 20s) and it is not hard to learn. It is MUCH harder putting up with the increasing number of drunks as the night goes on. 

Also the majority of the people generally order really complicated drinks like... BEER!!!! And occasionally a shot. Being SPM I know it will be hard not to give them an SPM shot when they ask but they are generally asking for a shot of Whiskey. My problem was after awhile I was pretty sure they were ALL asking for a shot up side the head, including my fellow bartender, he was REALLY asking or a shot. (I was TKD at the time) so I decided it just was not the part time job for me. 

Buy a mixology book and study it, look up the popular drinks and there you are. If someone orders something INCREDIBLY strange it does not hurt to ask him or her what is in it and if they can't tell you they probably shouldn't be drinking anyway. 

Can you get a bartending job with no experience; maybe, it depends on the bars in your area.

Also understand I am talking from my experience from over 20 years ago in Massachusetts and ever so briefly (3 hours) in NYS in my later 20s, things could be very different today and in your area.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 9, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> This is the continuation from the last Ink and the Workplace post I made. In order to not hijack that thread, and to get your feedback on this suggestion that was made to me.
> 
> Ok, it was suggested that I bartend. My aquaintence at the Harley dealer said I could make good money doing that. I have never bartended before, I've never even waitressed before. All of my jobs have been warehouse (loooong time ago) or office. She was very encouraging and said it's easy to do. Said has waitressed before and she has a friend who has never bartended who found a job bartending and now, 6 months later she is the manager and making more than she did in the data entry job she worked for 12 years. And apparently this is at small hole in the wall pub. (which is actually the enviroment I prefer). I don't really want to waitress, but I wouldnt mind learning to bartend and there are tons of neighborhood bars around here.
> 
> So, how easy is it to learn to bartend? Can you get a job bartending if you have no prior experience? *I NEED A JOB!!!*


Move to California. I'll hire you. Always looking for good help, with or without tats, lol. The pay is Unbelievable...  But to address your question, I think bartending would be a major headache just dealing with the *******s. I guess it would depend on whether you had protection or not (bouncers).


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2007)

*Kenzan* that is _not_ a question to ask a lady on-line ... I'm assuming you meant that in a humerous fashion (with the 'grin' smiley) and had in mind that some economic advantages might come from it (such as tips/free drinks et al).  But still ... 

*JT* if you need to get the work quickly then I can't see that it will do your career long term harm to have a stint as a bartender.  Depending on the establishment it can vary in difficulty from pleasant to very hard.  

In a normal pub, I can imagine that it is not bad work as the pace will be more leisurely and the clientel will in part become known to you.  For a little real-world XP, my niece has recently started doing a bit of barmaid work at a local pub and seems to find it okay but, because she is pretty, has a bit of a problem with lechers who can't keep their opinions to themselves when they're 'in their cups'.  

In a nightclub tho' ... .

The trick, as I'm sure those who've done it rather than just observed is to be able to hold more in your head than is usually required of us, maintain social contact with the customer and 'queue' who is next at the bar.


----------



## Drac (Apr 9, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Depending on the establishment it can vary in difficulty from pleasant to very hard.


 
I don't know about the pubs over there but over here it's easy..Most places have a few speciality drinks that might require a blender and a little practice...Other than that it's beer and basic mixed drinks..Don't waste your money on *bartending schools..*Over here the head bartender trains our new hires..The most difficult task was learning the prices..My 2 cents..


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 9, 2007)

Depends on the bar. Some places are better than others.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey JT
Being a Bartender is a decent job with decent pay. The tips are in cash and that has benefits just remember that many bars automatically report your earning to the IRS from the bar receipts and you will likely have to share the tips with a few of the other employees. In fact the money is usually so good that the job is a bit of a trap for younger ladies. You can make more right away bartending than you can most entry level and even mid level office type of jobs but then after awhile the office type of work catches up and passes what all but the best bartenders make. Most bartending jobs have no benefits (as in insurance, paid holidays etc.) and lousy hours at least until you get some pull. You have to like people while at the same time are willing to let them spend way more than they can afford on both booze and gambling, and able to watch them as they make silly and perhaps harmful decisions. You have to be willing to sympathetically listen to all of the sob stories, and the drunks that constantly repeat themselves, and learn to understand the angry people. Now days you will get home smelling of booze but many places are now smoke free (out here all but the Indian reservations are by law) so at least you will not be breathing all the smoke anymore. You will meet many sweet and nice people but you will also see people at their worst and you may see violence as well, and that bothers many people. If a larger bar with live music your hearing will suffer and the life style can be addictive.

I only worked at four or five bars regularly and as security never as a bartender, but NONE of the places would hire anybody that went to one of those bartending schools preferring to teach them themselves. In fact they used to laugh pretty hard at the way those schools taught and how much they charged. If you can read you can mix drinks. Even better if you can mix drinks and accept cash and give out change at the same time and not have a short till. You will be slow at first but it gets easier.

If it is a small local bar/tavern/pub you will likely have to waitress a bit and also cook (short order) as well but like pouring booze, it is easy once you get the hang of it.

I hope that you are a sports fan and good at making conversation, all handy skills for a bartender. You should also have a thick skin and be a bit of a cynic although not necessary to have as if you stay in the business long both will develop. A good and healthy sense of humor is necessary and you can not be afraid of hearing dirty jokes, it seems to go with the job. A lot of lifes lessons can be viewed while being the only sober person is a room full of drunks.

Good luck
Brian King


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Move to California. I'll hire you. Always looking for good help, with or without tats, lol. The pay is Unbelievable...



Damn! Why don't I live in your neck of the woods? Between what you and Flying Crane have told me, I'm thinking a move to California is sounding better and better all the time. *sigh*

Thanks for the fantastic feedback everyone. There are TONS of small neighborhood pubs/taverns/bars around here, and TONS of nightclubs and restaurant bars. My preference is to work in one of the small neighborhood taverns. 

I can handle the drunks rude behavior and dirty jokes. I like music and the party atmosphere. In fact my friends and I frequent our own neighborhood bar, which unfortunately, is well staffed. But I'll ask if they need more help anyway. 

It's good to know that bartending schools are a waste of money. I guess my next step is to get out there and start asking if any of them need help. Wish me luck.


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2007)

Brian said:


> Hey JT
> I only worked at four or five bars regularly and as security never as a bartender, but NONE of the places would hire anybody that went to one of those bartending schools preferring to teach them themselves. In fact they used to laugh pretty hard at the way those schools taught and how much they charged. If you can read you can mix drinks. Even better if you can mix drinks and accept cash and give out change at the same time and not have a short till. You will be slow at first but it gets easier.


 
This post about says it best, and I use to manage a couple of clubs...And YES we use to laugh at those that wasted their money and attended a bartending school...They thought it guarteed them a job..


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2007)

Kenzan said:


> Are you hot?
> It helps tremendously if you are hot.


 
The girls that bartend in the "stripper" clubs *do make a lot of money,* the girls that worked for me in Fla did..Oh the stories I could tell..


----------



## Brian King (Apr 10, 2007)

> In fact my friends and I frequent our own neighborhood bar, which unfortunately, is well staffed. But I'll ask if they need more help anyway.


Hey JT that sounds perfect. Watch your bartenders as they do their job and learn from them. Letting them know you are interested and willing to work is important. Bar staff all know each other from bar to bar and they may know of openings somewhere or know of somebody getting ready to move on. 

Out here Bartenders are required to have health cards and the bar usually pays for it, although if you already had it that saves them time and headache and will be a plus to perhaps counter the lack of experience. The health cards were not hard to get from what I understand just a little studying and a test and inexpensive. Ask the bartenders at your local bar.




> Wish me luck.


Of course


Brian


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 10, 2007)

I used to bartend back in the day. It was ok. It wasn't hard at all learning the drinks. Well, I worked at a "redneck" hole-in-the-wall type of bar, which had its down side. They mostly ordered Bud and a shot of something or other. Some weekend customers ordered mixed drinks, but they were always the same. I got to know who ordered what and made it as soon as they walked in the door.

The downside was, rednecks don't tip well LOL. And some get rowdy when drunk. I flagged someone (which means they couldn't order anything for the rest of the night), and he got pretty angry at me. I was told by a friend that a Sambuca (sp?) bottle is a great weapon (it is very thick and doesn't break easily ... kinda like a small baseball bat LOL). Anyway, it looked like he was about to come over the bar at me, so I grabbed the Sambuca bottle and raised it at him. He got the hint  He left after that.

But there are much better places to work at, though. It is a good idea to work somewhere you know or frequent. My advice would be to avoid the hole-in-the-wall type places 

Thanks guys for letting me know the Bartending school is a waste of time and money. It crossed my mind that I too want to bartend again, and I thought about bartending school. Not now, though. If I decided to bartend again, I'll just have a go at it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Brian said:


> Hey JT that sounds perfect. Watch your bartenders as they do their job and learn from them. Letting them know you are interested and willing to work is important. Bar staff all know each other from bar to bar and they may know of openings somewhere or know of somebody getting ready to move on.
> 
> Out here Bartenders are required to have health cards and the bar usually pays for it, although if you already had it that saves them time and headache and will be a plus to perhaps counter the lack of experience. The health cards were not hard to get from what I understand just a little studying and a test and inexpensive. Ask the bartenders at your local bar.
> 
> ...




Thanks Brian!
Uhhhhh....what's a health card? :lookie:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

karatekid1975 said:


> I used to bartend back in the day. It was ok. It wasn't hard at all learning the drinks. Well, I worked at a "redneck" hole-in-the-wall type of bar, which had its down side. They mostly ordered Bud and a shot of something or other. Some weekend customers ordered mixed drinks, but they were always the same. I got to know who ordered what and made it as soon as they walked in the door.
> 
> The downside was, rednecks don't tip well LOL. And some get rowdy when drunk. I flagged someone (which means they couldn't order anything for the rest of the night), and he got pretty angry at me. I was told by a friend that a Sambuca (sp?) bottle is a great weapon (it is very thick and doesn't break easily ... kinda like a small baseball bat LOL). Anyway, it looked like he was about to come over the bar at me, so I grabbed the Sambuca bottle and raised it at him. He got the hint  He left after that.
> 
> ...



Good advice. I'll keep that in mind...*makes note of Sambuca bottles*


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Good advice. I'll keep that in mind...*makes note of Sambuca bottles*


 
Also a Galiano bottle...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 10, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> This is the continuation from the last Ink and the Workplace post I made. In order to not hijack that thread, and to get your feedback on this suggestion that was made to me.
> 
> Ok, it was suggested that I bartend. My aquaintence at the Harley dealer said I could make good money doing that. I have never bartended before, I've never even waitressed before. All of my jobs have been warehouse (loooong time ago) or office. She was very encouraging and said it's easy to do. Said has waitressed before and she has a friend who has never bartended who found a job bartending and now, 6 months later she is the manager and making more than she did in the data entry job she worked for 12 years. And apparently this is at small hole in the wall pub. (which is actually the enviroment I prefer). I don't really want to waitress, but I wouldnt mind learning to bartend and there are tons of neighborhood bars around here.
> 
> So, how easy is it to learn to bartend? Can you get a job bartending if you have no prior experience? I NEED A JOB!!!


My mother would recomend against it.
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 10, 2007)

Here it a website that may give you a bit of background info.  The best way to learn is to be hired by the bar and trained by their staff.

http://www.webtender.com/handbook/

- Ceicei


----------



## Brian King (Apr 10, 2007)

> "Uhhhhh....what's a health card?"


JT a health card is merely documentation required by our state that shows that you completed a basic food and liquor handlers health safety course and passed the exam. Some of the stuff covered is how long food can be left out, what water temperature water has to be to disinfect, how often and when you should wash your hands, that kind of information. No big deal really.




> "Also a Galiano bottle..."


 
Yup saw one of them used once. They have nice long reach and the unruly patron went straight down and out. He came in the next day for his credit card and apologized and to this day he thinks he passed out and hit his head on the bar. The bartender was so smooth nobody saw the hitwell cept for me LOL

Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 11, 2007)

JT,

I have never bartended officially. But I know that the wages are normal, it are the "tips" that make the "Pay" worth while.  If you are serious go ahead and buy a drink mix book to learn about a lot of the popular and favorite drinks. 

Also work an afternoon or day shift and nto the weekend the first time out as it is not as busy and this will give you more time to make the drink(s).

Also learning to pour a draft without getting too much foam (* I bet you thought I was going to say something else  *) is also important. 

Good Luck


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 11, 2007)

Best wishes for the bartending!  From what I hear, it can be really enjoyable (great pay, too)!

Health card...  It'll be covered in your classes as to what you need to do...  I'm not sure if it's like a food handlers card or not, but as a bartender, you have to follow a certain set of proper health and safety rules.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 11, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> JT,
> 
> I have never bartended officially. But I know that the wages are normal, it are the "tips" that make the "Pay" worth while. If you are serious go ahead and buy a drink mix book to learn about a lot of the popular and favorite drinks.
> 
> ...


 
All good advice Rich and hopefully wherever you work JT they will give you the crash course on how they want their drinks mixed.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2007)

Well this is interesting. 

I filled out an app at the neighborhood bar we go to. The manager came and talked to me. She likes me. I told her I don't have any experience at all and she said they prefer to hire people with no experience and train them to do things the way they want it done, rather then deal with bad habits learned elsewhere. She said they are currently staffed well, but have vacations and stuff coming up. That was on Monday. Yesterday we stopped back by. Both the manager and the owner were there. The manager approached me and said she wants to work me in somehow. She pointed out the owner and told me to go introduce myself, so I did. It went well. Guess I just wait and see now.

Now to the interesting part. Over the past couple months we have gotten to know another "regular" fairly well. We get along good and always spend time shooting the **** together. Well, last night was quiet and we weren't really there "partying", just hanging out more or less. He showed up too and he and my husband started talking business. He owns a company and started talking to me about sales. Said he'd teach me everything I needed to know and I could make big bucks selling for him like 2 days a week. I was honest, I told him sales have never been my cup of tea. He said he could hire me for admin work in the office for like 12 bucks an hour, but if I really wanted to make good money I should learn to sell. He reassured me I'd have no problem doing it and he would spend time to get me set up with all the material and skills I need. I checked out his website this morning. It's quite an interesting business. I have his number and think I'm going to give him a call and see where that goes too.

Ah, networking. It's a lovely thing.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 12, 2007)

Whew!  You sure are finding quite a bit of interesting things to get into, Jade!  Best wishes with whatever you decide on!


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ah, networking. It's a lovely thing.


 
It certainly is, I make a hobby of it 

Sales takes a certain personality, the salesmen I work with are very good but they'd sell you stuff you don't need in order to make their bonuses, you have to be prepared to be ruthless on some occasions.   I'm not saying I know you well enough to know whether you have it or not, I don't, but I just thought I'd give you my take on it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well this is interesting.
> 
> I filled out an app at the neighborhood bar we go to. The manager came and talked to me. She likes me. I told her I don't have any experience at all and she said they prefer to hire people with no experience and train them to do things the way they want it done, rather then deal with bad habits learned elsewhere. She said they are currently staffed well, but have vacations and stuff coming up. That was on Monday. Yesterday we stopped back by. Both the manager and the owner were there. The manager approached me and said she wants to work me in somehow. She pointed out the owner and told me to go introduce myself, so I did. It went well. Guess I just wait and see now.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck Jade I am sure that you will find something that fit's you.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

You never know where or who a good opportunity will come from. Sometimes a good thing will just fall into your lap...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Brian* and *Qui-Gon* speak for us all I think *JT* and your shared experiences show that it really pays to get along with people.  If you never talk to anyone then you can never develop a 'network' that may one day bring you the help you need.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 12, 2007)

Good for you JT
Many people would be surprised at just how much business is conducted in pubs/bars and the great majority legal businesses too. It sure helps to not only keep your ears open but to also let people know that you are looking for something. From a car or a job or a computer or other tools all can be found where people gather and get to know each other. People will go out of their way to help out a friend or even acquaintances and there are many possible friends to be made while working or even hanging out in a public gathering/social place. Good luck JT and congratulations. 


Brian King


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I called the guy today. He is totally on board with getting me started. He is making a couple calls today and I'll be getting some stuff in the mail. He asked if we'd be at the pub Saturday so we'll continue talking there. In the meantime the ball is starting to roll. I should be able to do that a couple days a week and then also work at the bar when needed. It's a great place, _lots_ of regulars and I've talked with almost all of them at some point, and I talk with several all the time. Things are looking up. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes through as planned.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 12, 2007)

Fingers crossed.  Good luck!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks everyone.  I called the guy today. He is totally on board with getting me started. He is making a couple calls today and I'll be getting some stuff in the mail. He asked if we'd be at the pub Saturday so we'll continue talking there. In the meantime the ball is starting to roll. I should be able to do that a couple days a week and then also work at the bar when needed. It's a great place, _lots_ of regulars and I've talked with almost all of them at some point, and I talk with several all the time. Things are looking up. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes through as planned.


Don't over serve, no matter how good the tips. The government will just take those tips right back in the form of a fine. Bartending is a dying art.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Don't over serve, no matter how good the tips. The government will just take those tips right back in the form of a fine. Bartending is a dying art.



Yeah, I hear ya. Thanks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks everyone.  I called the guy today. He is totally on board with getting me started. He is making a couple calls today and I'll be getting some stuff in the mail. He asked if we'd be at the pub Saturday so we'll continue talking there. In the meantime the ball is starting to roll. I should be able to do that a couple days a week and then also work at the bar when needed. It's a great place, _lots_ of regulars and I've talked with almost all of them at some point, and I talk with several all the time. Things are looking up. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes through as planned.


 
Fingers are crossed


----------



## exile (Apr 12, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Fingers are crossed



Like my fellow OFHCC, mine are crossed as well. You're due some luck, Pam... this could be it.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 12, 2007)

My fingers are crossed, too!

(toes, eyes,whatever else is crossable...)


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 12, 2007)

Alot of it depends on the place where you want to bartend.  If it's a small pub then most the regs probably drink draft or bottled beer, easy enough.  I've heard of people getting jobs in those kinds of bars without any outside training.  If you're in a mainstream bar full of college kids than you'll need to know how to make a wide array of mixed drinks and shots.  They have alot of books available that give drink mixes you can pick up at any bookstore.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2007)

Got One! 

Had an interview today and got the position. It's at a small neighborhood pub. To start I'll just be working Sunday nights 6pm-1am, with the kitchen open til 9. I'll be working that shift alone. As summer starts rolling around I'll help during the days with 2 other bartenders. It will be very flexible, and I'll also help cover during vacations or sick calls. But the Sunday spot is a permanent, year round position and gets my foot in the door. 

I train tomorrow night, then next Tues. and Thurs. night, then I start the first Sunday in May. The manager will hang out with me my first shift on my own and help me close out and stuff. She said I'll have no problem catching on as "it's not rocket science". She said after 3 days of training I should be good to go. They are all very nice and made me feel very welcome and part of the team already. 

So...YAY!artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Got One!



FANTASTIC!

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2007)

Lisa said:


> FANTASTIC!
> 
> artyon:  artyon:



Thanks Lisa.  I accidentally hit submit and had to edit to include details. heh


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Got One!
> 
> Had an interview today and got the position. It's at a small neighborhood pub. To start I'll just be working Sunday nights 6pm-1am, with the kitchen open til 9. I'll be working that shift alone. As summer starts rolling around I'll help during the days with 2 other bartenders. It will be very flexible, and I'll also help cover during vacations or sick calls. But the Sunday spot is a permanent, year round position and gets my foot in the door.
> 
> ...


 
*Congratulations*

And I know at some point it will be difficult.... but no matter HOW much you may want to you can NOT give them a SPM Shot up side the head. 

As I was told a shot is a drink in a shot glass...NOT and punch in the head. 


Great to hear you got the position

XS


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 18, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks Lisa.  I accidentally hit submit and had to edit to include details. heh


 

I was about to ask you about what one you got.  Wasn't sure if it was a book or job...  Congratulations on getting the job!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations JT. Will you be working ALONE , as in 'all by yourself' until 1AM? Do I have to start worryng?


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Congratulations JT. Will you be working ALONE , as in 'all by yourself' until 1AM? Do I have to start worryng?


 
Don't worry..It is my experience that the regular customers are very protective of their bar and bartender...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> Don't worry..It is my experience that the regular customers are very protective of their bar and bartender...


 
Yes we are, I mean they are.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> Don't worry..It is my experience that the regular customers are very protective of their bar and bartender...


 
Yes they are, and I'll leave it at that and not say anything about a certain incident that had nothing to do with a bartender...


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Yes they are, and I'll leave it at that and not say anything about a certain incident that had nothing to do with a bartender...


 
More than once during my bouncer days a customer or customers assisted in removing a troublesome patron while I was in the officer or the back of the club...


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, the incident involved this bartender who was mistaken for a cook.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Congratulations JT. Will you be working ALONE , as in 'all by yourself' until 1AM? Do I have to start worryng?



LOL! Actually, yeah...from 9-1 I'll be alone. I was told that they have never had a problem, but that if I ever felt uncomfortable I shouldn't hesitate to call the police for an escort to my car, or call the manager. My husband said he thinks he should sit on my shift with me. *sigh* That's a little too far me thinks. But I only live 5 min. away from the pub, so I can call him too if necessary. I'm really not worried about it though. Maybe that's stupid of me, but I'm not.



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> More than once during my bouncer days a customer or customers assisted in removing a troublesome patron while I was in the officer or the back of the club...





			
				Terry said:
			
		

> Yes we are, I mean they are.



That is really, REALLY good to hear. Thanks. :asian:



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes they are, and I'll leave it at that and not say anything about a certain incident that had nothing to do with a bartender...



Thanks again, and SPILL IT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 18, 2007)

_Congratulations!!!!_


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 18, 2007)

Just popped in to say how glad I am to hear that you've gotten the foot on the ladder of income once again - I know it's being playing on your mind so I hope that the dollars coming through the door will go some way to easing the stresses of day to day life :tup:.

Also, I know it's none of my business but I can understand your husbands reaction to an extent.  I know that if my missus got a job working in a pub I didn't know and would be on her own I'd feel the need to at least show my face and see how things were going.  Maybe sitting in for the whole shift is an inhibition on your goodself as you learn the ropes but letting him drop by and sit at a table with a beer for a while might be a reasonable compromise?


----------



## exile (Apr 18, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Got One!
> 
> Had an interview today and got the position. It's at a small neighborhood pub. To start I'll just be working Sunday nights 6pm-1am, with the kitchen open til 9. I'll be working that shift alone. As summer starts rolling around I'll help during the days with 2 other bartenders. It will be very flexible, and I'll also help cover during vacations or sick calls. But the Sunday spot is a permanent, year round position and gets my foot in the door.
> 
> ...



*Excellent,* Pam... I have a feeling that before too long they will be begging you to add hours and go full-time... just watch! I'm usually right about that sort of thing...


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 18, 2007)

:highfive::highfive::highfive:
Congratulations!!!!!!

Let us know how it goes for you along the way.... we're following along with your training and barkeeping experiences.

- Ceicei

​


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratz!!!*​


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't forget to put up a tip jar..We use to use an old champagne bucket cause it makes a nice *"ding"* sound when struck by coins...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone. First night of training tonight. I'll let you know how it goes. 




Sukerkin said:


> Just popped in to say how glad I am to hear that you've gotten the foot on the ladder of income once again - I know it's being playing on your mind so I hope that the dollars coming through the door will go some way to easing the stresses of day to day life :tup:.
> 
> Also, I know it's none of my business but I can understand your husbands reaction to an extent.  I know that if my missus got a job working in a pub I didn't know and would be on her own I'd feel the need to at least show my face and see how things were going.  Maybe sitting in for the whole shift is an inhibition on your goodself as you learn the ropes but letting him drop by and sit at a table with a beer for a while might be a reasonable compromise?



No, you're right. And I told him I had no problem if he wanted to hang around for a while. It was the *babysitting* feel I got about him sitting there an entire shift. The kitchen is open til 9. We have been in the pub a few times before so are familiar with it. Plus, it took me exactly 5 minutes to get there, so if things are feeling iffy, I can always call home and ask him to come sit at the bar. 

Plus I don't want him overreacting to anything and causing trouble for me at work. Not likely to happen, but not impossible either as he can get a bit overprotective. 

I'm really looking forward to it though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2007)

Mixology

http://www.mixology.com/recipes/drinksearch40sr.asp

http://www.mixology.com/drinklab/index.htm

http://www.mixeddrinkrecipes.net/

http://www.barnonedrinks.com/search/

They didn&#8217;t have this WAAAAAAAY back when I was bartending; we had to memorize all this stuff, but to be honest it is not all that hard. All bars have pretty much a set number of drinks that get ordered by regulars. If someone else shows up with something you don&#8217;t know, either tell him or her never heard of it or ask him or her if they know what is in it. I believe I said this before here but in my opinion it is best, if they don&#8217;t know what is in it they should not be drinking it anyway.


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

Common Xue, belly up to the bar and we'll toast the Shaolin Temple...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Common Xue, belly up to the bar and we'll toast the Shaolin Temple...


 
Well at least your not insulting my family and the Shaolin temple. So it works for me


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Common Xue, belly up to the bar and we'll toast the Shaolin Temple...



What he said! Thank you so much. I bookmarked them all.  :asian:


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well at least your not insulting my family and the Shaolin temple. So it works for me


 
I got the first round...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2007)

I leave in 15 min. for my first night of training.


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I leave in 15 min. for my first night of training.



Woot!!  Best of luck to you Jade!   Hope you enjoy!  :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Apr 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I leave in 15 min. for my first night of training.



Have fun!


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I leave in 15 min. for my first night of training.


 
I was actually insulted by how easy it was..Tell us how it went...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I leave in 15 min. for my first night of training.


 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey folks, Got any Johnny Walker black?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry, wrong kind of thread<<<goes back to corner


----------



## exile (Apr 19, 2007)

...am waiting impatiently for word about how it went...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 20, 2007)

It went well. Busy as hell. Spent the first few hours following a waitress around even though I'll be bartending. They wanted me to get a taste of that side in case I need to cover a table. The bartending was fine. The biggest things for me are going to be learning different types of drinks and where to find what I'm looking for. That, and closing out the register at night. They do things a little different. But I'll catch on. Everyone was really great, friendly, made me feel right at home. I was whupped by the time I got home at about 2:15 though. It's busy work, I thought they were real busy right up til close, but they said it was actually a slower night.  I enjoyed it though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well. And the good news is it will get easier as you get more familiar with it


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2007)

That's good news.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## exile (Apr 20, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> It went well. Busy as hell. Spent the first few hours following a waitress around even though I'll be bartending. They wanted me to get a taste of that side in case I need to cover a table. The bartending was fine. The biggest things for me are going to be learning different types of drinks and where to find what I'm looking for. That, and closing out the register at night. They do things a little different. But I'll catch on. Everyone was really great, friendly, made me feel right at home. I was whupped by the time I got home at about 2:15 though. It's busy work, I thought they were real busy right up til close, but they said it was actually a slower night.  I enjoyed it though.



Sound great, like it'll be _fun_and I would bet that the busier the night, the quicker the time passes.  Most important thing is good vibes with your coworkers. That seems to be the deal-maker or deal-breaker. I'm very happy it worked out that way... and I'll bet it leads to still more good things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :highfive:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, last night was my second night of training.

O.M.G.

I am not comfortable working by myself and closing by myself after last night. If I had someone working with me til close that would be fine. But, there is no bouncer, nothing, it would just be me. And last night there were almost 2 fights, and a couple of very rude and vulgar customers. I expect rudeness and vulgarity from drunk men in a bar, and it takes ALOT to offend me. However, I don't appreciate being grabbbed on the way to the bathroom, or repeatedly asked "I'll show you mine, if you show me yours." and "I've got a big 12 inch for ya". etc, etc. every time you serve them a drink, or hollering across the bar for your attention only to ask to "see yours". 

The bartender I was training with said that it was a very weird night. I don't care if it's out of the ordinary. The rare time there's a night like that, I don't want to be alone in it. Another regular actually broke up the *almost* fights. Don't know what would have happened if he hadn't been there that night.  And she said the the one particularly offensive regular she absolutely hates, but didn't know where he stood with the owner, and you don't want to piss anyone off who is close to the owner. Said he's a ****** tipper on top of it. Eventually the guy left and the owner stopped in later, when asked, he said kick the ******* out next time. Now, that is fine if you have back up. But when you're the only one there, and on the small side, that may not be so easy, nor am I comfortable doing it. _Nor_ am I comfortable trying to kick a bunch of large drunk men, who don't want to leave, out at closing time. 

The gal I was training with has been bartending for 14 years. She said this is the only place she's ever been who has the woman close all alone and she cautioned me heavily on safety and walking to my car, and checking out the window before putting the trash out, and not going to the outside cooler to restock beer. (There is no inside beer cooler) 

Like I said, if I had someone else with me, I would be fine. I might get irritated with a few select people, but I wouldn't fear for my safety being the only person there til 1am. 

However, I must say, after only 2 nights of training, where I'm not even at full earning potential, the money kicks ***. I can see how easy it is to stay in the job, and I actually enjoy it quite fine aside from the safety concerns of being there alone.

Anyway, I am going to ask the manager if there's still a day spot open. My husband said he will sit at the bar while I work, but he has to get up early in the morning, and I feel it's better to have another person behind the bar rather than depend on someone who has *no authority* so to speak, in asking folks to leave or holler last call.

One thing I noticed, my *awareness* needs to greatly improve, so that was a training opportunity. 

Well folks, there's my update.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2007)

Sad to hear that the 'downsides' of the job made themselves known quite so early.  Still, it's better to know now rather than be surprised later.

However, I'm still of the opinion that any establishment whose reason for trading is to sell people alcohol needs more than one person on hand of an evening.

Easy for me to say of course, rather more difficult to get that to happen.  

Still hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, last night was my second night of training.
> 
> O.M.G.
> 
> ...


 
And now you know why I confused Shot as a drink with Shot as in my fist up side someones head. 

This is training and if you like bar tending there are other bars that may be less of a problem on all fronts. There are some very nice restaurants that have rather large bars in my area and where I use to live. 

I do not blame you for the security concerns however, now you have made me nervous, I never had to deal with an outside beer cooler but fights are part of many a bars culture. But at the one bar I worked at I was roughly the same size as the bouncer and at the time I looked like the average Hells Angel you never wanted to see in the first place, but drunks don't care about any of that. 

However the second one I worked at here in NY there was no bouncer but I was not there that long to care. And so ended my illustrious career as a bartender, accept of course for the oft house party (catered) or occasional wedding, but I don't do those anymore.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 25, 2007)

I really don't mind it, in fact I LIKE it. What I don't like is having the responsibility of *crowd control* on top of having to serve. I'm too small for that and even when I shout, my voice just doesn't carry. Just give me a bouncer or fellow bartender, male OR female. Just don't leave me there alone! lol

Fights, yeah, they happen. As long as MY safety isn't jeapordized. The bartender I was training with last night told me a few years ago one of the male bartenders was working when a fight broke out. Aparently a bar stool got thrown behind the counter shattering the bottles of alcohol and badly cutting the bartender, who needed "hundreds",of stitches in his side. 

This is an old neighborhood bar with lots of regulars and a generally good crowd. And I have been there before on several occasions before I applied. But it's not MY neighborhood bar. That one is trying to work me in somewhere but are already well staffed. They have a bouncer AND a male bartender on duty with 2 female bartenders and a waitress at all times. I have NEVER heard any customer treat any of the female staff in a derogatory way, nor has anything remotely close to a fight occurred. And I am there often enough to know, and I'm friends with the staff well enough to know if it were otherwise.

Anyway, if I could get a day shift where I'm at now, that would make a good opportunity perfect.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2007)

Pam, It's good to know that I had nothing to worry about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I think I'll still worry anyway thank you, lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I really don't mind it, in fact I LIKE it. What I don't like is having the responsibility of *crowd control* on top of having to serve. I'm too small for that and even when I shout, my voice just doesn't carry. Just give me a bouncer or fellow bartender, male OR female. Just don't leave me there alone! lol
> 
> Fights, yeah, they happen. As long as MY safety isn't jeapordized. The bartender I was training with last night told me a few years ago one of the male bartenders was working when a fight broke out. Aparently a bar stool got thrown behind the counter shattering the bottles of alcohol and badly cutting the bartender, who needed "hundreds",of stitches in his side.
> 
> ...


 
OK then I will worry less.

But don't forget... as far as I am concerned they are all trees, just say the word


----------



## morph4me (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like some of those guys would benefit from an intensive session of percussive enlightenment.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 25, 2007)

Reassurance.

I called the manager this afternoon to talk about my concerns. She said the girl I trained with last night called her this morning and told her what an awful night it was and that she felt bad for me because she had no time to spend with me and I was kind of fed to the wolves. She said she would be happy to trade shifts with the Monday night person and train with me again as Monday's are typically very laid back, much like my Sunday nights will be.

The manager said she would never bother training someone for something she thought they couldn't handle. Said Sunday nights are very quiet and laid back because it's back to work on Monday, and that she would be surprised if I even had 4 people left in the bar at closing. She also said that while you make good tips when you're busy, you don't really have time to talk to anyone. So get a ton of $2 tips, etc. But when it's slow you can spend time talking with people and wind up with like a $10 tip from one person. So it all kind of balances out. I know this to be true from my own experience as a neighborhood bar patron.

In anycase, the manager said she will not abandon me and if after a few weeks I am still very uncomfortable closing on my own she will try to move things around for me.

So. I feel much better. 

Thanks for your support and letting me vent. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Apr 25, 2007)

That's really good to hear - especially the part where the woman training you realized all of the problems with that shift and took the time to call about it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 26, 2007)

It is indeed a reassuring development that the management and staff are aware of the problems :tup:.  

It's still strange that the establishment only has one person 'on' of a night tho'.  I presume it's economics in action i.e. the books wont support more?


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

*WOW*...I have never worked for a place where a lone female was in charge of closing by herself..Learn the basics of bartending and then look for a job at a lounge inside a hotel like a Holiday Inn , Ramada or Embassy Suites..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> *WOW*...I have never worked for a place where a lone female was in charge of closing by herself..Learn the basics of bartending and then look for a job at a lounge inside a hotel like a Holiday Inn , Ramada or Embassy Suites..


 
For safety reasons I am with Drac on this.  *To much* of a concern for me being the only person at closing.  I probably would not work there myself just for that reason.  There are so many bars that will be better staffed that if you feel the need to look around.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

ANother option once you're comfortable behind the bar is to look at the clubs that offer "exotic dancers"..These bartenders are just there to pour drinks and *NOT *to remove their clothes, and they make good tips.The girls in my club made a killing, almost $100 a night,.My step-daughter did this for awhile and had no problems, plus there is *ALWAYS *security around...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> *WOW*...I have never worked for a place where a lone female was in charge of closing by herself..Learn the basics of bartending and then look for a job at a lounge inside a hotel like a Holiday Inn , Ramada or Embassy Suites..






			
				Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> For safety reasons I am with Drac on this.  *To much* of a concern for me being the only person at closing. I probably would not work there myself just for that reason. There are so many bars that will be better staffed that if you feel the need to look around.



Yeah, it is strange. Everyone I talked to said the same. I will definitely be keeping my options open. Thanks. 



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> ANother option once you're comfortable behind the bar is to look at the clubs that offer "exotic dancers"..These bartenders are just there to pour drinks and *NOT *to remove their clothes, and they make good tips.The girls in my club made a killing, almost $100 a night,.My step-daughter did this for awhile and had no problems, plus there is *ALWAYS *security around...



That's something to consider as well. I thought about it but wasn't sure how the money was if you weren't dancing. I know security is top notch though. Good to hear the money is still good.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> That's something to consider as well. I thought about it but wasn't sure how the money was if you weren't dancing. I know security is top notch though. Good to hear the money is still good.


 
Attractive girls that tend bar *ALWAYS *seem to pull in a good buck tip wise..At one club the bartenders use to pool their tips so *EVERYONE* went home with something, it was a pretty good system...


----------

